# Should puppies nap in the crate during the day?



## Kristen&Gunner (Dec 27, 2014)

My puppy Gunner is 9 weeks old. We have had him for 1 week. 
He sleeps in his crate at night and only cries for a couple minutes when I put him to bed around 10pm. He sleeps in there all night and wakes up around 5-6am when my kids get up. 

I am a stay-at-home-mom so am home all day long with him. With the Christmas holidays if I am not home my husband is so Gunner has only been put in his cage once while we were all gone during the day. 

He naps where ever he wants in the house. He has access to the kitchen, dining room and living room. 

Should I be putting him to nap in his cage so he is ok with being put in there when everyone leaves the house? Or is it ok to keep doing what we are doing?


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I would encourage him to nap in the crate, even learn to do it with the door open. That makes them feel it's a safe and secure place to go to and they won't be anxious when they are alone.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

As he gets older and into more trouble, you are going to find the crate is going to be the safest place for him while you cannot keep your eyes on him 100 percent of the time.


----------

